# Sr20? for 96 altima?



## WantedMobster (Oct 29, 2004)

My friend said instead of buying a turbo for $4000, he told me some about the Sr20det engines. Now i've been looking around today and most of them are for silvia or sentra. So now i'm wondering which one is the best for an altima and do they fit easy? i've looked around a keep seeing the jdm and usdm well i figured that out through common sense. With the research i've done the jdm's are better but thats all i know.

Someone help me out here?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

you cannot do this swap for less than the cost to turbo your stock engine.

I've been around the altima scene awhile, and out of 20 turbocharged altimas, there are 3 sr swaps. that should answer your question.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

You'd have to get an Asian front-clip for an SR20 swap.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

please search.


----------

